# Looking for Los Angeles area Cubers To Appear in a new Science Channel Series!



## BrianSciChannel (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello!

My name is Brian Gillespie, I'm a producer on a new Science Channel Series called Short Attention Span Science. We are doing a segment about the neurological and physical science behind speedcubing and we need someone from the LA who could come in and be filmed solving a Rubik's cube at rapid speed.

Looking forward to connecting!


----------



## Animorpher13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice to meet you Mr. Gillspie! Where exactly in Los Angeles would the filming take place? And are there any specific days and times that you are looking for?


----------



## BrianSciChannel (Aug 27, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> Nice to meet you Mr. Gillspie! Where exactly in Los Angeles would the filming take place? And are there any specific days and times that you are looking for?



Hello!

We are located at LA Center Studios in DTLA. I believe we are looking to shoot early next week. Possibly Monday. Would you be available?

Cheers

Brian


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 27, 2015)

I wish I could, but I'm on the other side of the country, and I'm not particularly fast XD


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Brian,

I'd love to be kept in the loop for this project - being the primary WCA delegate for Southern California, I'm pretty passionate about how the joy of cubing can be spread to more people 

Michael Young


----------



## natezach728 (Aug 27, 2015)

Man, I wish I could go, but I have school that day good luck to who ever can make it!


----------



## Animorpher13 (Aug 27, 2015)

For Los Angeles being such a big city, there really aren't that many speedsolvers here (I don't know any personally, and not there are barely a handful of people registered with cubingUSA from LA.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> For Los Angeles being such a big city, there really aren't that many speedsolvers here (I don't know any personally, and not there are barely a handful of people registered with cubingUSA from LA.



Yeah, it's rather unfortunate that most cubers in SoCal actually aren't from LA :< There are still quite a few of us who are properly in the metropolis (if not in the city itself), 'tho!


----------

